# Experienced OC'r needs help on Q6600. :)



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey,  i can't get orthos to run properly without errors past 3.4ghz . here's my specs.. think you could help?  and.. here's CPUZ






Case~ RAIDMAX SMILODON ATX-612WB Black SECC STEEL ATX Mid Tower
CPU~ Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor
HS/F~ Zalman CNPS9700 LED
Motherboard~ ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard
RAM~ Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit
GPU~ E-vga Nvidia GF8800GTS
HS/F~ ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler ( on way )
Hard Drives~ ( 2 ) Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s SATA RAID 0
Monitor~ Acer 19" AL1916w ( will be upgrading to 22")
PSU~ OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply
DVD/CD Drive~ SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

what are your fsb and mch voltages at?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Refer to the image.... FSB 380, MCH volts? ... cpu is at 1.42 everything else auto


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2008)

How much vdroop are you getting under load? Your vcore may not be high enough if it's significant.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Refer to the image.... FSB 380, MCH volts? ... cpu is at 1.42 everything else auto



wow, i saw the image, that's why i asked the damn question.

go into bios and put your fsb VOLTAGE higher, VMch is north bridge voltage. raise that as well. a g0 shouldn't need that much vcore to hit 3.4...


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm how could i tell that when its under load? Is it possible using CPUZ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

What's your memory voltage set for?

EDIT: Run 4 instances of Orthos at the same time. You should then be at full load.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

ahha. i'm sorry random murderer. didn't mean to sound rude. so far i have all the volts at auto except ram which is at like 1.9


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Hmm how could i tell that when its under load? Is it possible using CPUZ?


didn't your board come with software called pc probe? that will tell you your voltages.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> ahha. i'm sorry random murderer. didn't mean to sound rude. so far i have all the volts at auto except ram which is at like 1.9



hey, no problem, we've just had a bunch of assholish noobs lately.
as far as your q6600 g0 clocking, the p5k should do it fine, it just has a few quirks.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah, the Q6600 bios has much more options than my E6400 did.. I got that up to 3.2Mhz from stock 2.13  (stable).  what's a normal V for this CPU to be at to reach at least 3.6mhz?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

Id get a second opinion on that 12V line ...Pc probe should answer anything we throw at ya.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> yeah, the Q6600 bios has much more options than my E6400 did.. I got that up to 3.2Mhz from stock 2.13  (stable).  what's a normal V for this CPU to be at to reach at least 3.6mhz?



what? a cpu doesn't have a bios, the board has that....


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

haha  true story. i'm very impressed with this forum responsiveness though. I could get ontop of my game fast


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> haha  true story. i'm very impressed with this forum responsiveness though. I could get ontop of my game fast



others have reached 3.6GHz at 1.188 vcore 
that's most likely a cherry-picked chip though, expect yours to get 3.6 at around 1.25 to 1.3 after you figure out what's holding you back.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have thermal, c1e or speed step enabled?


Test the ram and the processor separately and see which one is failing.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

can you load orthos and get us the voltage values while it is runnin?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah it's only at 3.0ghz right now. tm, c1e and speed step are both disabled


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> can you load orthos and get us the voltage values while it is runnin?



sure let me bring it back to 3.4 give me a min please


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> can you load orthos and get us the voltage values while it is runnin?



orthos doesn't support quads, he needs the newest prime95.
after you get p95, go to advanced and enable "round off checking" so it will alert you to errors.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny ,mine`s exactly the same. Gets unstable past 375 fsb on two different boards. Currently at 1.43 to achieve that . That`s with significant vdroop 1.43 = 1.4-1.42 actual


----------



## niko084 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lowest 3.6 I know of personally on a Q6600 was at 1.45 I think.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Funny ,mine`s exactly the same. Gets unstable past 375 fsb on two different boards. Currently at 1.43 to achieve that . That`s with significant vdroop 1.43 = 1.4-1.42 actual



that's not bad vdroop at all. i lose .05 in my droop...


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

sneekypeet requested this. this is with c1e tm and speedstep DISABLED. fsb 380 ram 5-5-5-15 everything else auto. BTW i can get into windows at 4.0Ghz... (450x9)  but orthos fails after like 3 seconds


----------



## niko084 (Feb 7, 2008)

um... There is your problem.... 1.39 volts... You need to get that up around 1.45 at least.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

okay thanks i'll try to boot with 400x9 @ 1.45v then give orthos a spin =] i was afraid everyone got bored and left me!! not you :] 






So... umm... 1.45v for cpu ( IN BIOS) 1.42 on cpuz and 400x9 and..that's where Vdroop comes in play..? i don't have any droop settings in the bios. it looks like this http://i4memory.com/reviewimages/motherboards/asus/P5K_Deluxe/bios/photos/P5K_Deluxe_bios_026.JPG


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

how bout using Coretemp for temperatures please..and Id leave speed fan alone for a bit!

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Voltages look ok ...might just be the Nb wants more or the CPU...possibly some FSB voltage???


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah speedfan doesnt have the 15 degree lil adjustment  sorry about that.

i wanted to UP the voltage of the NB but there is no default its auto then three settings that aren't close it has
North bridge voltage settings of 1.25, 1.40, 1.55 1.7
and north bridge reference of .67x, .61x
what'cha think?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldnt advise more than 1.4 should be needed...if it doesnt help stability , dont leave it running, and as RandomMurderer said you should be testing with 2 instances of orthos, or one instance of the newes Prime95 as it has 4 core support already!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to go O/T here sneeky, but why 2 instances of orthos? I thought it was a single-threaded utility? Do you mean 4?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

it's all good i got the new prime95. i keep getting BSOD's!!! GRR. i can't boot with NB @ 1.4 so.. are these meaning there isn't enough power?  so i should try 1.55?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Just an FYI Cows: This maybe irrelevant, but my board defaults at 1.5v for NB.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks jr. my CPU volts are at 1.462 in the bios but 1.43 on cpuz.. what's causing it? whats the reference adjustments do? i'll try to boot at 1.55 while someone responds 

EDIT: SH*T. i ran the prime 95.. cores 0 and 1 failed like normal after 2 seconds but 2 and 3 kept going for a few mins then i got BSOD why.. would it fail on only 2 cores.. . Good news. i booted at 1.55 NBv 

[Thu Feb 07 01:07:51 2008]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 4.398046511e+012, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 7, 2008)

i have the same board and processor so maybe I can help 

here are some bios settings I use. Its stable at 3.3 but temps are bit high on my cooler atm.




You need to enable "load-line calibration" to set the board to minimize the vdroop under load.









As you can see with load-line enabled 1.35v set in the bios give me 1.32v at idle and 1.312v under load. You can leave the FSB voltage on auto unless you are trying to hit 450+ FSB. Also make sure you have the newest bios. You shouldnt need more then 1.4v on a G0 Q6600 to hit 3.5GHz.

What are your load temps?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry to go O/T here sneeky, but why 2 instances of orthos? I thought it was a single-threaded utility? Do you mean 4?



Orthos runs on 2 cores.

1.55Nbv? Have you just been raising the northbridge voltage and NOT the CPU voltage (or vcore)? If so that might be why.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, i've been raising the CPUvoltage!! lol it was at 1.32 now it's 1.46


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

haha. frank man, sorry but i have the Q6600.. and i've been stable at 3.4 already =\ Thanks for the tip about the bios.. yours looks different i'll give it a try
Grr.. i can't delete posts. sorry for double~

EDIT: UPDATE YOUR System specs!!!  lol nvm the top comment


----------



## JC316 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like the CPU needs more juice. Mine runs 3.5 stable with 1.4V, but needs 1.45 to hit 3.7 semi stable.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry to go O/T here sneeky, but why 2 instances of orthos? I thought it was a single-threaded utility? Do you mean 4?



Those images show 2 cores being tested in Orthos ...there will be only one window with a single core.

Also Prime will run all 4 cores in one window.

EDIT: sorry dark...didnt see that bit!


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey JC, how do you get 1.47 Volts? whats your settings cuase mine are being set back like .02v -.07v depending which program i look at.. do i only mess with CPU voltage?


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> haha. frank man, sorry but i have the Q6600.. and i've been stable at 3.4 already =\ Thanks for the tip about the bios.. yours looks different i'll give it a try
> Grr.. i can't delete posts. sorry for double~



I have a Q6600 G0,  My spec list is out of date 

EDIT: K im gunna set vcore to 1.4v in bios and set 450x8 = 3.6GHz....gotta fit a bigger fan on my heatsink.


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 7, 2008)

3.6GHz easy now. seems like it wants to go much farther. Loaded temps are under 65C  with 1.36v under full load. And most of my settings in the bios are still on auto.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

well arent you just one special person  haha. i found some helpful settings that im gonna try WISHME LUCK if they work i'll post on here it's pretty in-depth


----------



## Darknova (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Yeah, i've been raising the CPUvoltage!! lol it was at 1.32 now it's 1.46



LOL ok. It's just when you said 1.55Nbv I though you'd been upping the Northbridge voltage and not the CPU voltage


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> well arent you just one special person  haha. i found some helpful settings that im gonna try WISHME LUCK if they work i'll post on here it's pretty in-depth



You are using an older bios version, Look for a setting called "cpu voltage damper" and enable it. That will minimize the vdroop.

Are you aiming to hit 4.0GHz? I think you will need to up your ram voltage. Your ram is rated for 2.2v @800Mhz with CL4, and @1000Mhz with CL5.







Darknova said:


> LOL ok. It's just when you said 1.55Nbv I though you'd been upping the Northbridge voltage and not the CPU voltage



The P5k supports 1600MHz FSB cpus so you wont need to change any NB or FSB voltages unless you are aiming for 450+ FSB.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 7, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> The P5k supports 1600MHz FSB cpus so you wont need to change any NB or FSB voltages unless you are aiming for 450+ FSB.



Never at any point said he would. He said 1.55NbV, and I thought he'd be upping that and NOT the CPU voltage which might have explained why he wasn't getting anywhere, but I was wrong.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Hey JC, how do you get 1.47 Volts? whats your settings cuase mine are being set back like .02v -.07v depending which program i look at.. do i only mess with CPU voltage?



I have a bit of Vdroop. I have it set to 1.5, but I am getting 1.47. Yeah, up the CPU volts. Usually you wont need to mess with the MCH or FSB volts until you get past 425 FSB. Memory volts can also cause this kind of problem, but I have my money on CPU volts.

BTW, use this program for checking temps and volts with the Q6600, it is quite accurate http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Fr@nk you're awesome. okay so i'm at 3.5ghz right now but not stable.. i'm gonna restart and up the cpu voltage in a min see if that helps at first i couldnt boot but i kept upping it and it was okay 

EDIT: LOL!!!!    i'm stable with a 3 min test  it was my ram voltage i bet i had it at like 1.8, 2.0, 2.1. *gets grip* the settings below are what i entered to get this...
FSB=389
DRAM=778 @ 2.2v
Ram timings=2t-5-5-5-15
CPU Voltage= 1.4375v ( won't boot at 1.40)
FSB Term=1.40
NBv=1.55
SBv=1.05
CPU Damper=Enabled


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> if i'm having this much trouble makin 3.5ghz and i'm at 38C idle.. idk about making 4.0ghz



Your temps are way too high. 38C idle? What are you using to read the temps? There are 5 different temps for this chip. One main temp and then one temp for each of the cores.








Im using a crappy heatsink until I finish my liquid cooling setup. I dunno if I can hit 4GHz on this. Gunna reboot and see if I can.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Only one failed this time 3 mins of running it.. Can i raise my Dram to 2.5? i think that Will do the trick. damnit i wanna exchange the 800 for the 1066  al;ksjdf;lkjsdfl;kjsadf. 
FSB=400
DRAM=800 @ 2.2v
Ram timings=2t-5-5-5-15
CPU Voltage= 1.4625v 
FSB Term=1.40
NBv=1.55
SBv=1.05
CPU Damper=Enabled


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 7, 2008)

Needed 1.52v to get into windows @4GHz  and it isnt fully stable.









Cowspoo said:


> Only one failed this time 3 mins of running it.. Can i raise my Dram to 2.5? i think that Will do the trick. damnit i wanna exchange the 800 for the 1066  al;ksjdf;lkjsdfl;kjsadf.



heh no imo 2.2v is max for that ram. I would recommend only using 2.1v. That ram is rated at 4-4-4-12 @800Mhz with 2.2v so it should be fine how you got it. If you think its the ram holding you back then drop the multi down to 8 and see if its stable.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks frank SO much. ^^ After 4:20 my core 0 failed on me  how much voltage does this guy want lol 




Maybe its cause i'm still only at 1.45 -,- haha. i'll UP that Cpu voltage 2moro.. come back we'll get things stable  im goin to bed..


----------



## Dyno (Feb 7, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I have a bit of Vdroop. I have it set to 1.5, but I am getting 1.47. Yeah, up the CPU volts. Usually you wont need to mess with the MCH or FSB volts until you get past 425 FSB. Memory volts can also cause this kind of problem, but I have my money on CPU volts.
> 
> BTW, use this program for checking temps and volts with the Q6600, it is quite accurate http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php



Make that two! I've set my vCORE to 1.35v in the bios and i see 1.296v @IDLE in CPUZ. Now when it's at full load i'll notice the vCORE dropping all the way down to 1.248v? Does anyone know any settings on this GigaByte board to stop this vDROOP bs? Anyhow this setting is stable 10hr 44min on Quad-Prime @3.2GHz (356x9).


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

so is 3.6ghz not a lot to expect of a q6600 g0?
I seem to be completely stable up to 2.8ish then past that il start getting restarts (not because i want it to obviously lol) and sometimes it wont even start up correctly, have to restart just to get into bios to change it back.


----------



## Dyno (Feb 7, 2008)

dsdavis6 said:


> so is 3.6ghz not a lot to expect of a q6600 g0?
> I seem to be completely stable up to 2.8ish then past that il start getting restarts (not because i want it to obviously lol) and sometimes it wont even start up correctly, have to restart just to get into bios to change it back.



Would need system specs please....


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 7, 2008)

I had problems to make my Q6600 G0 run stable @3.6GHz on my P35-DS4. No matter how much I increased the  vCPU it still wasn't stable. After spending some hours of testing and experimenting I finally found a solution. I had to increase the vMCH for +0.15v and the vDIMM for +0.15v, while the CPU needed 1.35v to be Prime95(I tested 6 hours) stable. It's strange why I need to increase vDIMM, since my RAM is DDR2-1066 CL5 5-5-18 1.8V and I was running it @1000MHz. Now I have set the vDIMM to +0.25 and I am running my RAM @1000MHz CL4 5-5-16.


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dyno said:


> Would need system specs please....



Ok
q6600 g0... obviously
inno3d 680i mobo
4gb ocz ram 800mhz though its at closer to 960 at the moment to my recollection, not at home
freezer 7 pro cooler
8800gt

anything else you need?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

For most cases, a q6600 to run as 24/7 machine @ 3.8+ghz you need a good amount of voltage and some heavy duty cooling.

AS you can see from my screen shot to maintain 4.0Ghz I need 1.536Volts and Watercooling to keep it stable. I do not think this would be possible without watercooling so please dont throw 1.5+ volts at your chip if you are on air.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

haha. okay well i'll stay at 3.6! What do i set my fsb strap to .. idk what that does


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

4ghz?! :-0 obviously i would love to get to something like that, and i do intend to get water cooling eventually.... but shoudnt i be capable of more at stock voltage on air cooling then what im getting?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

STock voltage.. 1.32v? you'll get a decent 3.0Ghz OC just leave it at that i NEED to leave for school  i'll post great settings to change everything to later today a few things are =fsb 333, 2t for ram.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

3.6Ghz is a nice OC and nothing to be upset about. You probably could hit 3.8Ghz on air...others have...but I am not sure if that is a "24/7" machine. IF it is then they live up north where the ambient temp is probably 10-15 degree's lower. I am betting those same people will not be hitting 3.8ghz in the summer.


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

everyone is talking about 3.4+ and i am getting 2.8 if im lucky lol. Yeah setings would be great


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok here are some setting to try to get to 3.6Ghz

CPU Multi = 8x
FSB = 450
FSB Strap = 266/667 (For ddr2 800 ram, for 1066 266/800)
CPU Voltage = 1.40 - 1.45
FSB Voltage = 1.6
DDR Voltage = 2.1

Keep your timings loose intially. 5-5-5-15


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok that strap will be to high for some DDR2 800 chips. If you don't have a good brand of memory with micron d9's then you will need to lower the strap. 233/667

I say this because if you are running the 266/667 = .398 and @ 250Mhz FSB = RAM 1118, which is too fast. However those settings will work great for DDR2 1066.


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok here are some setting to try to get to 3.6Ghz
> 
> CPU Multi = 8x
> FSB = 450
> ...



one thing... my ddr's recommended voltage is 1.8-2v... is this going to be unsafe? i think my ram is quite poor to be honest for things like this.... also.... this may sound stupid but where do i change fsb strap... i only have the rams speed to change to my memory.... ie 667mhz and i can up it to whatever i want... but not to sure about the 266...? everything else should be fine i think, ie i know how to change and its not above recommended


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes...Always stick with your manufactures voltage range. Regardless of what anyone tells you. Unless youre willing to burn up your ram and void the warranty.


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

ok........  so am i going to have to get some better ram to progress?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

IF you don't feel safe pushing the ram just keep the FSB/Mem ratio low so you don't kill it. This will not effect how far you can push the cpu.

No, just dont push the ram. Just up the FSB but keep the divider low so you dont go to far over manu specs.

You may want to try a 233/533 strap if offered.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 7, 2008)

Try my specs they might help.  Google a search ofr CPIUD Hardware Monitor its much morte accurate. Speed fan is off by about 15 degress if is remember right. 

I'm in the middle of a FSB hole where i am if i go to 1500, or 1520 i can't run stable, but 1525 seems stable for me. If i go higher, i'll let you know.
FSB 1.4 
Spp 1.45 
Mcp. 1.52 
SPP<>MCP 1.42



dsdavis6 said:


> ok........  so am i going to have to get some better ram to progress?


No, I'm running 3.4 GHz with the same type of ram you have. 4-4-415-2t is good up to around 435MHz for me. however if you want to go to 1000MHz you should switch to 5-5-5-15-2t @2.2volts


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2008)

Isn't that crazy. Took me a while to figure out that the end of one ratio maybe more unstable the the begining of a higher strap.


----------



## dsdavis6 (Feb 7, 2008)

ok... has anybody had experience with this motherboard. inno3d 680i if you missed it. i think my mobo and ram will hold me back, even if i leave my ram settings the same as they are speeds timings etc. as soon as i try and go anywhere with the cpu... past 2.7-2.8ghz i get unstable.... as in i wont get into windows... or if i change multiplyer i wont even get into the bios properly, i need to restart twice so bios loads in safe mode? i have also noticed limitations in settings, im not seeing a strap setting, unless thats the ratio in which case i only have 1:1 3:2 and another, 5:4 i beilieve. i also think fsb voltage is capped at 1.5 if i remember correctly i will have to check again and make some notes..
thanks for all your help by the way


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> FSB 1.4
> Spp 1.45
> Mcp. 1.52
> SPP<>MCP 1.42


What's Spp and Mcp and mch?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 7, 2008)

dsdavis6 said:


> ok... has anybody had experience with this motherboard. inno3d 680i if you missed it. i think my mobo and ram will hold me back, even if i leave my ram settings the same as they are speeds timings etc. as soon as i try and go anywhere with the cpu... past 2.7-2.8ghz i get unstable.... as in i wont get into windows... or if i change multiplyer i wont even get into the bios properly, i need to restart twice so bios loads in safe mode? i have also noticed limitations in settings, im not seeing a strap setting, unless thats the ratio in which case i only have 1:1 3:2 and another, 5:4 i beilieve. i also think fsb voltage is capped at 1.5 if i remember correctly i will have to check again and make some notes..
> thanks for all your help by the way



My 6600 was running at 3Ghz on auto, and in windows it was around 1.2 with vdroop. what voltages are you running at, that i can't find




Cowspoo said:


> What's Spp and Mcp and mch?



SPP SouthBridge
MCP NorthBridge
SPP<>MCP Is the SouthBridge to north bridge connector.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 7, 2008)

My spp limit is 1.20  COre three crashes after 4 mins.. the others are fine past 12 mins i quit it then.. 
CPUv= 1.4875v


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 7, 2008)

what does bios say your voltage is and what does cpuz say? Im running a different bios version, for your it might be locked. strange tho

EDIT: I think i might have SPP and MCP backwards, MCp might be southbridge and SPP northbridge, im am having a blonde moment, lol, can anyone confirm weather its backwards or not?


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> others have reached 3.6GHz at 1.188 vcore
> that's most likely a cherry-picked chip though, expect yours to get 3.6 at around 1.25 to 1.3 after you figure out what's holding you back.



really?  I have to run 1.5v on Vcore to get 3.6  

I run my q6600 3.7ghz 24/7 at 1.55Vcore in bios, after vdroop it sits around 1.49 at load.  Its stable as a rock but if I drop that voltage even alittle I loose all my stability.  It will run but over night it will restart once, sometimes twice running SETI.  

I set it at 1.35Vcore in bios, and tried to get the highest clock I could, I got 3.4 there but any higher and I needed a huge jump in volts.

EDIT **  Im at 1.5 in bios, 1.43 after vdroop at 3.6, temps are better


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 8, 2008)

That makes me feel better knowing i need 1.5v to have stability.. i'm worried about the temps though  i ran prime torture test ( 4 cores) and each got like 65,62,66,62 at the max temp but  mostly they chilled around 59-61 [[ALL THIS AT 1.4875v]]


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> That makes me feel better knowing i need 1.5v to have stability.. i'm worried about the temps though  i ran prime torture test ( 4 cores) and each got like 65,62,66,62 at the max temp but  mostly they chilled around 59-61 [[ALL THIS AT 1.4875v]]



yah, I water cool my proc, at 1.5v @3.6 the temps on the cores are about 53 across the board.  Thats not terrible but Id like cooler.  And at 1.48 only 60 on air is not that bad!  It could be alot worse.  If I was on air I would probably stop at like 3.2 or 3.4, so if you get 3.4 Id be happy with that.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 8, 2008)

3.6Ghz. 

my Core 3 fails after... 6 mins.. everything else is fine sigh i guess i'll try 1.5


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

not bad!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 8, 2008)

My current stable voltage at 3.4 GHz is 1.44372. its around 1.38 at ilde and 1.36 under 100% stress load. I need to pencil mode my mobo so i can run cooler. even so under 100% load the hottest my cores get around 65c.

I use OCCT for a cpu&ram test. it seem to be more accurate than prime95.


----------



## Tau (Feb 8, 2008)

i skipped page 2 and 3, so bear with me if this has been covered already.

That cpu is good all the way up to 1.55 on air.

And you should be fine up into the 70*C's for loading.


Make sure that you have not just hit a memory hole on your chipset, as i know the 680/780's have them, as well as the P35's.

For stress testing i would say go with OCCT, the latest version nativly loads all available cores, works MUCH better then Orthos/Prime95.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep, as long as the load temps don't go over 70"c. I try and stay under 65, personally. 680i boards have alot of fsb holes, 1425 and below there are none to speak of, but once you go over 1425 you will find them. 

And OCCT does load all 4 cores, plus download core temp and run that before you open up OCCT and then you can set OCCT to stop if the cores get to hot. Under Infinite run it will run indefinitely, until it finds faults or becomes unstable in which it will crash and let you know how long it ran without crashing. Plus it will sent out a nice copy of the temps on a graph.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 8, 2008)

OCCT is horrible. Doesnt work, i can't close it ( i get exception raised errors.......) um i don't wanna torture my computer with such unreliable software.. i'll try redownloading a different one i guess otherwise i'll stick with prime


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 8, 2008)

Tau said:


> i skipped page 2 and 3, so bear with me if this has been covered already.
> 
> That cpu is good all the way up to 1.55 on air.
> 
> And you should be fine up into the 70*C's for loading.



70C is NOT ok under load on air. Yes I understand what the thermal threshold for this chip is but that is way to hot for a 24/7 machine. Just for benching fine. But you keep those temps as a daily rig and IMO your cutting your CPU's lifetime in half.

Under 65C is much healthier.

1.55 Volts on Air is way to much as well. That is to much voltage and to much heat for an air cooler to dispate. If you dont have great air flow in your case you are going to have massive heat build up and something IS going to give.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 8, 2008)

OCCT crashed after 14 mins saying [CPU TOO HOT!]! but when it crashed it was only at 61. at 8 mins it made it to.. 65.  sigh

1.47v


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 8, 2008)

And I bet it would have kept going up had it not went into thermal protection.

I don't remember if anyone asked you this, but you do have a G0 stepping and not a B3?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 8, 2008)

What if i reseat it and just lay a glob of thermal grease  theres like a 3 atom thick layer right now that i finely painted on haha. if i put a good amount on would things get cooler? Should i return my stupid zalman and get wc?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 8, 2008)

personally I think you should just be happy with 3.4Ghz - 3.5ghz. 

Adding more thermal paste will more then likely raise the temp.

Dont spread it. Be sure to clean and dry off the IHS surface and back of the heatsink with Rubbing Alcohol. Just put a small glob thermal paste in the center of the IHS and then apply heatsink (about the size of a small pea).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 8, 2008)

The only other thing, besides watercooling, that I can suggest is to LAP your IHS. I did on mine and it made a 3-5c drop in temps. Its very easy, cheap...but completely voids your warranty.

Just wanted to add this link. Its off intels site. http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?ProcFam=0&sSpec=slacr&OrdCode=

AS you can see here, 71C is the max. This is taken off the top of the IHS basically. So the T-junction is probably 15C hotter then that. Going up to and over 70C is a bad idea.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 8, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> OCCT crashed after 14 mins saying [CPU TOO HOT!]! but when it crashed it was only at 61. at 8 mins it made it to.. 65.  sigh
> 
> 1.47v



It will crash on me when i have a unstable over clock, it ran for 12 days non stop at 2.4GHz i stopped it.  It has the ability to stop the testing if it crosses the temperature threshold you set up.  It must have passed the max threshold, what program did you use to calibrate OCCT? Hardware Monitor, and Everest are better thn speed fan.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Everest are better thn speed fan.



Everest is what I use!  Highly recommend


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

i cant get it to work with everest... it says Shared memory Disabled.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 9, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> i cant get it to work with everest... it says Shared memory Disabled.



that is the OCCT error?


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm thats interesting, Ive never once had an issue with everest.  After googling that it looks like the CPU INIT didnt initialize.... Have you tried restarting since installing it, and what version did you install, where did you get it from??


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> yeah



ohh its OCCT, why then cant you get it to work with everest?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

It works with coretemp, as for the version.. i have no idea. 70 is default i got it from like 2kbaks.net


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 9, 2008)

Core temp is a just as accurate, and set your Max Temp to 69 not 70. It will spike at 3.4 on mine to around 68 then cool down to around 65 when benching. 

Do you have sli memory enabled or disabled?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

i don't have any option for SLI memory


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 9, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> i don't have any option for SLI memory



In BIOS?


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 9, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Do you have sli memory enabled or disabled?



Hes using a crossfire board.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah  who cares about ATI anyways -,-


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

what OS are you using? and is it 32 or 64bit?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 9, 2008)

I was sleeping and i just woke up but under settings General is MODE set to CPU? Or is it RAM or CPU&RAM?

Its says a memory error im not sure, but i think that that might be the reason.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Ram and CPU, is it that important to run OCCT over Prime..


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 10, 2008)

Try just CPU and then try just ram, if it runs separately then you know that its the CPU and ram thats crashing the program.  Strange I know that vista is still a little buggy, but the guy that build the program built it a while ago from what i know, all i know is it works and is harder than Prime95.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 10, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Ram and CPU, is it that important to run OCCT over Prime..



OCCT tests stability in a very similar way as prime95. It's a good stability tool, but don't bother if it doesn't like your system. If you are prime stable for at least 3 hours, along with a successful run of superpi 32m, and 3dmark06, you are golden...as long as temps are acceptable.


----------

